# Looking for Robert Henry Scott



## scotty10 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello im doing a bit of geneology on my Grandfather Robert Henry Scott .All i know so far is he worked from Grimsby Docks as a fisherman on trawlers around 1950 onwards.He was also the brother-in-law to George Quickfall by marriage. George Quickfall was the skipper of a boat the "Ross Kelly" i belive but unfortunenatly he went over board in 1971 if this jogs anybodys memorie please reply 
Regards
Scotty


----------



## GINA (Feb 17, 2008)

scotty10 said:


> Hello im doing a bit of geneology on my Grandfather Robert Henry Scott .All i know so far is he worked from Grimsby Docks as a fisherman on trawlers around 1950 onwards.He was also the brother-in-law to George Quickfall by marriage. George Quickfall was the skipper of a boat the "Ross Kelly" i belive but unfortunenatly he went over board in 1971 if this jogs anybodys memorie please reply
> Regards
> Scotty


HI SCOTTY I AM GINA GEORGE QUICKFALL'S DAUGHTER I DON'T KNOW HOW WE ARE RELATED DON'T KNOW MUCH OF MY DAD'S FAMILY I WAS ONLY 15 WHEN HE WAS LOST AT SEA OF THE ROSS KELLY 1971.--- GINA


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Werlcome aboard Gina, Scotty may not see this as he doesn't seem to have posted since last year. If you click on his name, then the profile comes up, go to the right and click on, "Send an E mail", a mail will be sent to the address he left when he registered. 

Good Luck


----------

